# My hedgehog uses his litter pan for pee, but not poop



## nikkivsthesea (Apr 24, 2012)

I have a litter pan right under Mango's wheel, and for some reason, he pees in it (massive amounts, and there's no pee on his fleece liner) but he doesn't poop in it. He will poop maybe 2-3 times in the litter pan, and the rest is all over the cage. I pick it up and put it in the litter pan hoping that maybe he will learn. Any advice for me?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I've had that with numerous but never found anyway to make them poop in the pan too. In a way, if they are only going to use the pan for one thing, peeing in the pan is preferable because the poop can easily be picked up with a tissue.


----------



## kittymunch3r (Apr 16, 2012)

My hedgie does the opposite! He's been good about pooing in or at least near his litter box but he always pees either in his igloo or on me when I take him out for cuddle time :roll:


----------

